# Animal Prints...talk about revolving door fashion!



## speakerpunk (Aug 19, 2005)

I love leopard.  Shamelessly.  Blue, screaming pink, acid green... even traditional brown.  I love that it goes in and out of fashion so much that it's become a classic.  Anyone else just love the essential animal print piece?  I think my fav accessory is a Fendi Ostrick bag in a leopard print with a patent black leather handle...got it for a song


----------



## martygreene (Aug 20, 2005)

My boyfriend's ex-girlfriend (who is an amazing woman and I love her) made a pink leopard print suit jacket for him. He took it on tour with him two summers ago, and it disappeared. We have absolutely no clue where it went. I suspect it got lost when their cartop carrier somehow dislodged itself from the roof of the vehicle and spread their belongings along the interstate. That or it got left backstage somewhere.


----------



## devilgirl17 (Aug 20, 2005)

I've never personally been a huge fan of animal prints, but I have to say I would give my right arm for the fabulous coat that Angelina Jolie is wearing here:





It all matters on your personality. If you love it, rock it.


----------



## beautifulxdisaster (Aug 20, 2005)

I like zebra prints


----------



## Turbokittykat (Aug 21, 2005)

Oh yes! I probably should know better at my age, but I can't resist animal print, especially in bright colours.

I saw a load of luggage and accessories in bright pink leopard fabric in a surf shop this evening and I'm seriously considering returning when the store is open!


----------



## Miss_MAC (Aug 27, 2005)

im not a fan of bright colored animal prints, they look too fake to me, but the classic animal prints are hot, in moderation of course...and ITA that leopard print trench is FAB! I would totally rock that if it didnt cost a fortune!


----------



## mac_obsession (Sep 5, 2005)

heh im just a camo girl...no animals


----------



## clockworkrose (Oct 6, 2005)

I LOVE LOVE LOVE leopard and zebra in pretty much any colour. This winter I'm going to spend my free time making a leopard-print fuzzy coat and about 23894787636 leopard or zebra-print skirts of diff. colours. It's funny...when I walk into a store, my eye automatically scans for anything animal printed, and I zero in on it....then everything else.


----------

